# Meshuggah M80M - Lundgren pickups?



## Velokki (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello sevenstringers!

I'm probably getting an Ibanez M80M now to replace my Schecter Omen 8. One thing I hated about the Omen 8 was the muddy pickups - they sounded ok for bedroom playing, but for recording they were definitely a no-go.

I noticed that the M80M has a Lundgren M8P pickup, and the more expensive model, M8M, has the M8 pickup. Can anyone tell me the difference between these pickups? What I'd like to achieve is clarity in sound, where really big chords sound clear and defined.

How would the stock M8P fare against the more expensive M8 pickup?

Thanks to everyone who gives me their 2 cents!


----------



## Dead-Pan (Dec 18, 2014)

They are the same pickup only Lundgren change to a plastic top as their old material would warp from sweat while playing.

I have a M80M and love it. Miles ahead of the RG8 I have and I had M8C's in it. 

Only thing I wish is that M8's had more output. 

I am a diehard Lundgren M series user. The M6 is the most ridiculously good pickup I have come across. Holy heavy!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah there's really no difference. The same. And IMO they have plenty of output. (For my taste at least). Also Love how incredibly articulate they are as well.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 18, 2014)

The pickup in the M80M is a monster. Really full, tight and clear. It isn't massively high output, but I actually like that about it because you can roll back the tone knob and get a decent clean sound out of it.

Plays really nicely with a fuzz pedal too.


----------



## Ron Head (Dec 18, 2014)

The M80M and specifically it's Lundgren M8 opened a whole new world for me ; i've been swapping a few pups in a couple of guitars with the Lundgrens because of that one ...
Dayum what a tone ( 7,8 and 9 stringz ! )


----------



## 7stg (Dec 18, 2014)

Your going to love the m80m, I love mine That longer scale with a nice pickup = amazingly clear and tight tone. The difference between m8 and m8p have already been mentioned.

here is a quick upgrade http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ries-parallel-humbucker-plus-single-coil.html


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 18, 2014)

BTW check this video out for some reference

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO034QxXqZ0


----------



## Velokki (Dec 19, 2014)

Duuuuudes!

Many thanks for everyone who's contributed to this thread.

I'm going to get it, very, very soon. Will post NGD then!


----------



## VigilSerus (Dec 20, 2014)

I tried an M80M in a Paris metal guitar shop and was floored by how ballsy and brutal they were. Articulate too, as s2k9k said. Everytime I hear tones and tunes that use Lundgrens, I am never dissapointed.


----------

